# ??? s about Erie Head Boats



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone have advise on taking an Erie Head boat trip?

Will be coming from Columbus, thinking my son and I would like to try this but unsure what to expect.

Can't swing a private charter so the Head boat option looks OK.

Bait available? Any help offered...suggestions from the crew? Simply a boat ride with fishing off the side allowed?


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

What species do want to target and what part of Erie do want to Fish??


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Ooops sorry was thinking "they were al the same" 

Perhaps some spring, early summer Walleye.

Again, coming up from Columbus, so somewhere "easy" to get to would be great.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

If you want to target perch, go out with Tibbels (419)734-1143. They run from about April to October, and always have a perch boat going out. Shor Nuf Charters 419-734-9999 is who I use for walleye. In April to early May, they'll be jigging on the reefs. After that, you'll catch them on crawlher harnesses with nightcrawlers. I've always done better on headboats than private charters anyways, so you are making the right choice.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Fishermans Wharf who advertises on this site is a good one. They're cetrally located in downtown Port Clinton. From the north side of Cbus its about 2 hours. Take 23N to 98N to 2W and take the PC exit. Its about 2-3 miles off of the exit towards downtown. 

They sell everything there at the bait shop. They also sell worms on the boat in case you run out. I had great success one year on 4-20, that was the earliest I ever went on a head boat. I never heard of any of them jigging. I thought they were all just cast and drift harnesses and inline spinners. The only time they anchor is for perch. You and your son should probably buy 5 dozen worms and if you're lucky enough to run out buy some on the boat. They also have fish cleaning services not far from the dock, like 100 yards.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, Fishermans is who I was looking at.

Will access link through site when ready.

Sounds like May-June would be a good "window".

Reply if anyone wants to get a day trip together on the boards.


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

you want the back of the boat.........2nd, the bow.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been out with both Fisherman's Wharf and Shore Nuf, and I'm sure you will have a good time with either. I would recommend going during the week, if possible, as the boat may not be full and you may have a little more room to fish. I did go on a Saturday last June and even though the boat was full, there were relatively few problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Shore Nuf at the Draw Bridge Marina. I like them the best.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

brhoff said:


> Anyone have advise on taking an Erie Head boat trip?
> 
> Will be coming from Columbus, thinking my son and I would like to try this but unsure what to expect.
> 
> ...


I used to first mate for Fisherman's Warf, good group of guys. They have a large bait shop on site with anything and everything a fish cleaning (best in town IMO). Depending on the time of year, you will either be jigging (probably till mid April) or casting harness's / weight forwards. Like guys said already, get there early and get a good spot. Either corner in the back, the very tip of the bow, or either far end of the bow will be the best (allows you to work the swing). Thats not so important in the spring as you'll basically be jigging at a 45 degree angle, up and down, up and down. Get there early, they will show you what you need and the captain or first mate can show you how to use it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Back in the day I fished with Tibbles and Fisherman's Warf. These guys for the most part will do the same thing and they probably even talk to each other. You will see when you go out one you will see the other headboats in the same area doing the same thing. These guys got there drift down, they will get you on fish and tell you what to do to catch them, another thing that is cool is with so many guys on the boat just watch who's catching and on what and it's easier to pin down a count,color and or a technique. 

They are fun and you usually end up with some comedian on the boat to make the day fun if the walleye aren't turned on. In the spring on Erie your better off on a head boat, MOST of the private charters will be drifting the same area as the Headboats anyways, believe me in the spring jiggin off the reefs it's a parking lot full of charters both head and private. I would rather pay 30 bucks and laugh my tail off rather and look at the guys on the charter that paid 400-600, and maybe not even have as much fun, same fish, same area, same stuff. 

I can't speak for all charter or headboats but not a whole lot of difference in the spring between any of them.IMO of course. 

Just go and you'll see, any of these guys are in business becuase they know how to get you on fish, I have heard of more horror stories coming from guys on Private Charters rather than Head boats, if you have a bad time your only out 30 bucks not 10X that.


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

Head boats are a good cheaper way to get a nice days fishing on the lake. 

I've had good luck with Sassy Sal in downtown Port Clinton. Tibbles and Drawbridge also run. Just like Sal's crew better.
It's generally fun even if you don't catch fish. Generally do catch fish though. A lot of times there will be "extras" which the crew will divide amongst those who don't have limits.

Good luck, Have fun.

Call ahead if you are even thinking of going on weekend!

Sassy Sal-419-732-7755


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

If it is a last resort, take a headboat, rowing would be more fun. Sure they say take it but you will not see them on the scow. I have been on all of them one time or another, only if you can not beg, borrow or steal an anothers boat.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

I mated for the warf last summer. Go with them they will burn the extra gas to run wherever the fish are some of the others and especially in early spring won't go past round and tousant. But the guys at the warf are all a good fun bunch of guys. They will take care of you. not so important position in early spring except from prespective of easy casting front and back. 
When you start throwing harnesses though the guys on back and front out fish the sides almost always. Just my 2 cents


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

I kind of have to agree with Weekender on this one.I have done two trips in the last two years.I arranged a trip through fishermans wharf two years ago.This was for the guys that I work with.I love the lake and have my own boat.We ended up going in mid July.It was the worst condition you can have for a headboat.Hot,no wind and Mayflies up the a#%.Out of nineteen guys we boated three eyes.Last year because I set up the previous years outing I got a free pass as long as I bought someone with me.I think we went in mid June.The weather man lied to us.We left the harbor in good 5-7ft waves.We had two guys chummin before we got a half a mile offshore.The first mate found this amusing.Since we only had one engine working it took us two hours to get the the east side of Niagra Reef.Did we catch fish?Yes the captain got his limit I got five my buddy got four and another guy on the bow got four.The whole boat ended up with 27 eyes.Will I fish a headboat again? MAYBE!! with the guys from the WHARF,No.Just my two cents worth


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

That's why they call it fishing, I wouldn't go on a rough cruddy day, watch the forcast and go when it's 2>


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

Erie rebel sorry for your bad experience but I fished with the warf over 15 times last season and not once did I experieince anything like that. The captains were always quick to help ou those who needed techn. help and they gave away the fish that they caught so everyone could bring home fish. I am biased but no other company will find the fish the way the warf crew will. plus they have a bait shop that is hands down the best in the area.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Headboats are a great, economical way for a person to get out on the lake and catch fish. Most are around $30 plus tip for 6 to 8 hours of fishing. 
They ALL do what they can to put you on fish, however like all fishing, timing is everything and Headboats will have their good days and bad days. As mentioned earlier, March, April and May are hands down, the best months for the headboats from Port Clinton. -Hooch-


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

You are going to have excellent days and terrible days whether you go on a headboat, charter, your own boat, or a friends. That's fishing.


----------



## PERCHPOOP (Dec 30, 2005)

Who Ever Started This Post Got Awesome Responses! This Is What The Site All About! Thanks To All That Chimed In ! Great Info . Ps I Agree With Going On A Head Boat ,and The The Ones Talked About On This Thread Are All Ok By Me See Ya


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

I really didn't want to say anything, but the reason I fish Sassy Sal mostly is because I've had what I consider "bad" experiences with Wharf. 

"Rude" Capt.-some mates I didn't like the way they acted, and some other stuff.


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Tibbels out of East Harbor are good people for perch and never had a problem fishing with them in over 15 years. Family run and nice people. Free and close parking and they even have rooms to rent. Now walleye fishing with them is a different story.
Great boat to take a kid perch fishing!
I am not in any way involved or related to them just a satisfied customer.

Whopper


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

archman said:


> If you want to target perch, go out with Tibbels (419)734-1143. They run from about April to October, and always have a perch boat going out. Shor Nuf Charters 419-734-9999 is who I use for walleye. In April to early May, they'll be jigging on the reefs. After that, you'll catch them on crawlher harnesses with nightcrawlers. I've always done better on headboats than private charters anyways, so you are making the right choice.


i was told not to waste your time at tibbles


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.drawbridgemarina.com/


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I work for the wharf in the shop and also as a first mate. We have an excellent group of guys and sorry to hear you had a bad experience but I'd say that was a bit of "gallows humor" should the mate or captain take someone in because they're puking? No IMO like kgone said have fun out there no matter what.

As for best time to go, april is the month, a little bracing the elements but it will be worth it. The wharf boats pulled limits basically the hole month of April!!!

Either way, its always better than a day at work 

BTW 15 fish tonight off a reef 

http://wecatchfish.com


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

trailbreaker said:


> i was told not to waste your time at tibbles


I had a great experience there. I am using them again in a week for a charter.


----------



## ProKat22 (Sep 26, 2008)

Although this thread is from 2007, sounds like still alot of interest on topic so here's my 2 cents. Headboat fishing is a great economical way to fish and one that I utilize whenever our boat's not in the water or having trouble. That being said, you have to have realistic expectations. The biggest thing is doing a little research and finding out where the fish are biting at the time. The Wharf boats and Tibbles boats are both great and will get you on fish if they are biting. They are both family run businesses and I especially like the family atmosphere of Tibbles. However unless a particular area is red hot, the Port Clinton boats tend to stick to the Islands and West while Tibbles tends to go from just west of the Islands and East from there. This is not they they aren't trying, it's just a fact that they have to make money and costs along with the price of fuel is a factor.
I've seen times when the whole boat was doing terrible fishing but the captain and 1st mate were pulling in more than their share in between doing regular duties. That just tells me the fish are there but it's up to you to catch them. Can't blame the service for that.


----------

